# Wood stain on garden planter box



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Redwings,
Sure go ahead just do the outside. You can line the interior with plastic to keep it from getting soaked. If you are looking to waterproof the interior you could probably use a polyurethane.
Not sure how big your planters are. So that may be costly.


----------

